#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Training Grounds >  >  >  Finding my path... (Head's up, there's a lot of text)

## Aristocrap

Hello all!
I'm going to be a freshman in college soon and that means I'm going to be subject to a much different environment than I'm used to. However, as my high school years come to a close, I feel like I need some sort of guidance in my spiritual life. No, I'm not talking about Christianity or other Abrahamic religions - I don't have faith in anything of the sort, though my mother still takes me to church and I serve as an acolyte (rather out of a community-based duty and respect than religious devotion).

Ever since middle school, I've been interested in what you might call the Left-Hand Path. Satanism, Luciferianism, Demonolatry, whatever else you may associate with it, etc. My middle school years were just really scraping the surface and dabbling in study. As I moved onto high school, I began to develop a more mature understanding and thought of what I actually believed in. Problem is, I didn't know what I believed in and so I searched over the Internet for information, guides and what-have-you.

That's when I started to take things with a grain of salt. There's so much -excuse me- garbage out there. At least, garbage from my point of view. I've read articles about worshiping Satan as some kind of extraterrestrial, which I believed (and still do) to be nonsense. There's lots of -quite frankly- ridiculous stuff out there waiting to lure the inexperienced in. Lots of the books I've read have expressed viewpoints and ideologies that I found distasteful - notably Michael W. Ford's works among others. And many organizations or cults out there simply are very elitist, which I'm not fond of. I'm not really looking to "join up" with any cult at all.

I think what I really want is simply a religion of the self where I can work toward my betterment with the guidance of entities, or demons, if you choose to call them so. Demonolatry was a prime choice for me, though it seemed so complicated with different holidays, rites, etc. that I'd need to base my life around (At least that's what I found when looking up OFS Demonolatry). I'll give a simple list of my general beliefs I've established throughout my life - maybe you guys can help me. Perhaps I'm more suited to a different path altogether:

My core beliefs:

-All things of the world are somehow interconnected. To expand on that, I think humanity is one whole, with different aspects, or groups of people. Humanity needs to figure out ways to work toward its betterment, just as the self needs to be enlightened (unquestionably before humanity as a whole achieves it). Indeed, animals and plants are part of the whole and although seem alien to humans they are necessities on earth and have fates intertwined with ours.

-There isn't a heaven or hell per-say, but after we die, I believe we simply become part of the earth, or the whole and our essence goes to sustain new life. I have not decided if I believe in reincarnation or not, but the prospect is interesting.

-There are otherworldly entities (physical manifestations or otherwise) that work and have worked with humans to guide their paths toward enlightenment, or some kind of betterment. This is pretty similar to Demonolatry, though I have my own spin on these entities. I feel that each religion is a shadow of the religions before it, meaning over time, religions change, but the entities remain the same (despite being under different names or appearances). This would explain any similarities between the beliefs of ancient civilizations, like the Egyptians, Greeks, Romans, etc. One example would be Buddha and Jesus (and their teachings) in that they gave up everything to be stronger spiritually. Another would be Brahma's different aspects, or avatars which could be interpreted by Christians as God's angels. It would also explain why some people choose to associate Satan with Set or Loki.

-I believe there to be some sort of divine energy, or "magic" that we can harness with the guidance of our entities and use it towards our growth and self-enlightenment. Not the kind at birthday parties - heavens no, but something deeper, more personal and extraordinary. I believe we can become as gods in our own right.

-Oh, and I also believe in evolution and nature as a higher power, or part of the whole - perhaps nature itself is the whole and we are all aspects of it. (Going back to my first point)

Those are the very basics of my beliefs and there are more, but I'll leave you with that. I'd very much appreciate some constructive advice on trying to find a path for myself. Hopefully that wasn't too much of a pain to read.

----------


## devakxes

> Hello all!
> I'm going to be a freshman in college soon and that means I'm going to be subject to a much different environment than I'm used to. However, as my high school years come to a close, I feel like I need some sort of guidance in my spiritual life. No, I'm not talking about Christianity or other Abrahamic religions - I don't have faith in anything of the sort, though my mother still takes me to church and I serve as an acolyte (rather out of a community-based duty and respect than religious devotion).
> 
> Ever since middle school, I've been interested in what you might call the Left-Hand Path. Satanism, Luciferianism, Demonolatry, whatever else you may associate with it, etc. My middle school years were just really scraping the surface and dabbling in study. As I moved onto high school, I began to develop a more mature understanding and thought of what I actually believed in. Problem is, I didn't know what I believed in and so I searched over the Internet for information, guides and what-have-you.
> 
> That's when I started to take things with a grain of salt. There's so much -excuse me- garbage out there. At least, garbage from my point of view. I've read articles about worshiping Satan as some kind of extraterrestrial, which I believed (and still do) to be nonsense. There's lots of -quite frankly- ridiculous stuff out there waiting to lure the inexperienced in. Lots of the books I've read have expressed viewpoints and ideologies that I found distasteful - notably Michael W. Ford's works among others. And many organizations or cults out there simply are very elitist, which I'm not fond of. I'm not really looking to "join up" with any cult at all.
> 
> I think what I really want is simply a religion of the self where I can work toward my betterment with the guidance of entities, or demons, if you choose to call them so. Demonolatry was a prime choice for me, though it seemed so complicated with different holidays, rites, etc. that I'd need to base my life around (At least that's what I found when looking up OFS Demonolatry). I'll give a simple list of my general beliefs I've established throughout my life - maybe you guys can help me. Perhaps I'm more suited to a different path altogether:


There is a lot of works that are garbage. Many modern religions are started because of some desire to control people or because of some personal desire completely unrelated to everything. For example, the JoS was probably started by someone who had issues with the Church... the people who started it didn't find spirituality in Satan, they just sort of made up **** and took age old teachings such as Kundalini and said ''this is the way!''

I think certain books by Michael W. Ford are brilliant though, notably, Adamu - luciferian tantra and sex magick. As well as Liber HVHI. The rest tends to be repetition of the same teachings. 

If you can find a way to get a hold of Setian books, such as The Diabolicon... that will help you. Michael Kelly's ''Apophis'' is also a brilliant work of the Left Hand Path if you are interested. Don Webb's ''Uncle Setnak's essential guide to the left hand path'' is a good book that relies solely on the power of the individual... it is also very noble in its' approach to life and humanity, the betterment of humanity.

One of the most beautiful things I read in Don Webb's essential guide is that humans have two aspects to their social instinct. The first is to help others. The second is to show off. The first from a left hand perspective is to be able to give others the fishing pole, so that they can fish. If you keep giving people fish, they will never need to learn how to get their own fish. The second is that society often controls our vanity by means of saying ''Look what I have'' so people will go after the latest cell phone, latest car, etc. However, instead the cultivation of Self is important. The initiate would say to the man with the fancy car ''You may have a fancy car, but I know how to build that car from scratch.''

If you are looking for essential, absolute truth - you'll never find it. There are things that are essential and true, such as that everything is one. Humans are even a part of this. However, humans are also conscious and able to manipulate the universe. Self-Awareness is not really something that fits into the whole universal scheme. Humans may be a part of the universe, but their soul is not. The Left Hand Path seeks to become an isolate consciousness. A being who is independent of the universe and may choose to interact with it if it pleases (godhood essentially). The Left Hand Path views the consciousness/inner divinity of one's self as their own Higher Power. The ''gods'' (if you believe them to be symbolic or real) are basically guides/training wheels to help you evolve. Nature is looked upon for wisdom but generally it is of no significance to the Left Hand Path initiate except for the fact that the environment is needed to insure the survival of later initiates. The Left Hand Path seeks to create exceptional individuals, not utopian societies... since the majority of humanity remains unconscious and basically is used to breed and be machines (and some fall in-between in this scheme of consciousness and unconsciousness)




> -There are otherworldly entities (physical manifestations or otherwise) that work and have worked with humans to guide their paths toward enlightenment, or some kind of betterment. This is pretty similar to Demonolatry, though I have my own spin on these entities. I feel that each religion is a shadow of the religions before it, meaning over time, religions change, but the entities remain the same (despite being under different names or appearances). This would explain any similarities between the beliefs of ancient civilizations, like the Egyptians, Greeks, Romans, etc. One example would be Buddha and Jesus (and their teachings) in that they gave up everything to be stronger spiritually. Another would be Brahma's different aspects, or avatars which could be interpreted by Christians as God's angels. It would also explain why some people choose to associate Satan with Set or Loki.


You need to study Aeons and Aeonic Magick. I think that will be of interest to you. I do think what you said here was beautiful though. I think some of these are just archetypes and thought-forms made from this archetype or ''current'' of energy. However, I do think that there are SOME beings who are way advanced and desire to help humanity - mostly because it helps them evolve in the process. Teaching helps us solidify our beliefs and thoughts. It helps define our position in circumstances around the world.

Thelema would be a good start for you. It is a right handed path religion but it would probably benefit you if you do not agree that isolate consciousness is possible. 

Look at Liber al Vel Legis. Here is a link for Michael Kelly's Apophis.

Download Apophis.pdf for free on uploading.com

----------


## Aristocrap

Thanks very much!
I've just begun some research on Thelema and I think I may experiment with it and see where it takes me. I'm going to go read _Liber al Vel Legis_ for a while and study its contents. 
I haven't had the opportunity to read _Apophis_ yet, but when I do, I'll let you know how it goes.

----------


## devakxes

Internet Sacred Text Archive Home has a plethora of thelemic documents.

I think Thelema would be best for you in terms of your desire to go forward in your path, I think your interest in luciferianism is simply a result of the rebellion from christianity.

----------


## Aristocrap

Perhaps; time will tell. I was able to read a bit of _Apophis_ today and got as far as the three principal deities: The Lord of Darkness, the Scarlet Woman and the Serpent. From what I've read, I believe I can highly relate to such philosophy and this may be what I was seeking from the start.

----------


## devakxes

To each their own. Life, Health, and Strength to you.

----------

